# Fireman Harry



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm working on another EOTN inspired figure. He fits in the connie if you take the seat out. He looks good standing in front of the back head looking at the water glass


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

First casting of Harry.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Good God, he looks really ticked off about something!


----------



## S.B.A. (Jul 19, 2009)

Perhaps the engineer has just pulled his fire off the grates, that would not leave a fireman too happy. Very nice figure none the less, good to have a full crew for a locomotive.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Someone tripped the brakes, then he slammed his shoulder into the scalding hot back head. So he is in a little bit of pain


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

A better paint job and photo. He looks great now standing on the tender.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice lookin figure! 
any chance of someday makin a firefighter, say maybe of the 1920's vintage? (hint hint) 

Terry


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

My grandfather and uncle were firefighters. I've been researching info on the uniforms for a while now. When I make one, it will be grandfather circa 1929.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I am eagerly awaiting!!


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Maika'i, Richard!


----------

